# First day, Tommorow, Sick as a dog...



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Owing to a weird mix of my technical and warehousing abilities, I was contacted by a e-waste facility owned by a friend of a friend. heh, when I toured the place last Wednesday, I felt fine, woke up Thursday sick, today I feel alot better then I did Friday, tommorrow I start a managemnet job and starting formalizing what this guy has been doing for years just out of his head. I feel so stupid because I am so stuffed up. It's like I have slower synapse response due to mucus build up in my sinuses. Fishbowl head. 
Gonna be doing a lot of typical first day on the job stuff first though, that's a bonus. Follow the chef with a notepad day, hehe. Once I get his procedures written down I am supposed to make a flowchart for the whole company to start following. He said the last three guys couldn't do it....??? I do have my doubts as to my ability to do the job exactly how this guy wants it, but it is something I can get behind and I know warehousing like the back of my hand.  Just wish I could start not feeling like an elephant with allergies.


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

Ack, I hope it goes smoothly for you. Maybe take a camera, or phone/whatever, and snap pics as you go so you can refresh with visuals when you finalize the notes?

Good luck, and feel better soon /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

P.S. Have you tried a saline flush? The Japanese niti pot trick, I think it is. We had a whole whack of customers last winter with never-ending head colds that swore a flush or two cleared them right up. My doc said in severe cases you can do a nasal flush with half-n-half peroxide and filtered water. Its beyond gross, but effective.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you.  

I feel your pain... I managed to catch a cold just in time for our busy weekend. It started for me on Friday, yesterday I felt really bad and it got worse over the day , and today I was a bit better.  Still stuffed up but not as bad as yesterday.  Interesting thing though.. when I was on the line today my head was fairly clear.. must have been the heat drying it out or something because as soon as I left the line, I stuffed right up again.

I'm going to try the flush Charron suggested.... that sounds like it might work!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

If you can find NeilMed Sinus Rinse where you are, give it a try. A friend recommended it, and it's incredible how fast it clears the sinuses.

I also make a tea that's effective for most people. It's good for colds, bronchial conjestion, and the early stages of flu.

Mix equal parts Echinachea, Ephedra, and Peppermint. Steep 1 tablespoon of this mix in a cup of hot water for 15 minutes. Adult dosage: Up to 5 cups daily.

*Contraindication warning: *Ephedra can elevate blood pressure and should not be taken by people with high blood pressure.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

yes yes, been using the niti pot daily. Thanks for the well wishes, just feel like dirt.


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

The peroxide mix may be necessary, then. Just, if you try it, be sure to keep a handful of tissues at the ready. Infection will make that schtuff foam like crazy but with enough re-application it should give you a day reprieve, if not clear it out totally.

Remember, its a fiddy fiddy mix of peroxide and filtered water.

Much luck again, and feel better.

If I knew you better, and your avatar didn't look so intimidating, I'd give you a big cyber hug. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

intimidated? just because I am 6'6", dress in all black chef gear with blue tinted KD's (the ORIGINAL biker shades) and have a 3 foot flame wavering in front of me? Hehe, you intimidate easily. Give me a hug anyway...and your milk money./img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Well, went in and worked. Today the boss just paid me cash to see if we liked each other and wanted to do something permanent. I like the guy fine, I liked the work fine, it's his ideas I have issue with. Not going to go into it but let's just say my wife said I wasn't going back after discussing it with her. Too much room for some legal issue to crop up and bite me in the butt. So some cash in the pocket and back to the job hunt.

p.s. I still feel like death warmed over, but feel better then yesterday..progress


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe the boss was intimidated too hehe. Listen to your wife - we women know best /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif If you had doubts the first day and issues, well it could have been hard to go uphill from there. No wonder the last 3 people couldn't work with him.

Do what I say to my teens - take some cold and flu tablets, drink lots of water, get some rest. Glad you are feeling a bit better at least. Vitamin tablets can help too, particularly the B group. Make sure to eat something good, don't just not bother cuz you feel awful. Good luck to you - DC

P.S. To add - long hot steamy shower clears my sinuses the best of all.


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

lol *HUGS*

It's just that you are a full two inches taller than the guys I normally work with. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif At 5'6" I am by a wide margin the runt of my kitchen.

Glad you're feeling a bit better, but if your spidey-sense is kicking in at that place then I agree with DC; listen to your clever wife. Sketchy legality has no place in a good kitchen. Something more suited is bound to be found if you just keep looking. Just remember to smile (and not the "I could pull your arm off and beat you with it" kinda smile /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Charron - laughing till it hurts here- I'm sure Gunnar is a gentle giant and would draw the line at ripping off limbs - right, Gunnar? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Gunnar - Better job will present itself I'm certain. Fingers crossed for you. (geez its is hard to type like that.....)

DC


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

at best I have maybe dislocated someones arm, but I ain't dead yet and life is a funny funny thing.

tried the peroxide mix today as I am getting sick of being full of mucus...wow... not sure how my eyes are still in my head. hopefully tommorow I can do backflips and stuff..which would be great cause I can't do them now.


----------



## gnnairda (Aug 7, 2009)

a shot of rum mixed with half a lemon , honey in some hot water  really hits the spot and clears the mucous.


----------



## chefrobin (Mar 24, 2009)

Hot toddy works! Listen to your instincts, follow your heart, there's a job out there with your name on it waiting for you to find it. Good Luck


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

feeling pretty darn good. That peroxide thing was pretty savage in my opinion, but worth it. Drained me out for a couple of hours. Was actually a bit concerned but things mellowed out. Even my ears feel better and  definetly had reactions deeper then I would with just a saline solution. Thanks all.


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

Eep, now I feel a bit bad. I guess I didn't warn you quite enough. "Have lots of tissues" and "Its quite disgusting" probably are not strong enough cautions when introducing a foaming, expanding substance to clogged sinuses. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif Sorry 'bout that, but I'm glad you're feeling better.

Did you make a decision about sketchy guy?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

oh yeah, not working for him. The job was sorting and dismantling computer systems (dear god the shiny shiny components i passed up/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif) but he wanted to sell parts without a resellers license and just cover as a charge for my services for stripping the parts. All i know is State of California is pretty dam serious about it's sales tax ( I once owned my own comic and gaming store) and after we got into a mildly heated discussion over the legalities and can we talk to your accountant and hell no I own this company and your covered if I say it's okay and I don't know about that let me talk it over with my wife.

heh, yeah. I am not taking that job.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gunnar - that does sound dodgy - glad you steered away from it.  Even to the point of missing out on the luverly shiny bits and bobs. Go for something that sounds legit - you gotta cover your own back no matter what the head honcho sayeth.

When we, as a small private company, employ people for contract type paid jobs, we use sub-contractors who look after their own tax.  The system here is prob. way different from there, they need to be registered with the tax office with their own tax number etc etc things what are needed by the local laws.  Otherwise, we wil not employ them.  We are legit - they need to be legit too.  Otherwise you find yourself knee-deep in mud (or something worse) and it really ain't worth it.

Head up - the right job will arrive.

DC


----------

